# I have played the 3DS!



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

YES!

Today during my Nintendo Job I got to play the Nintendo 3DS, along with Street Fighter 3D and Orcarina of time.

I cannot yet find a word to sum out just how blown away and amazed I was.

Now, before you all act like RETARDS and post ''PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED'' Explain to me how I take pictures of a 3DS when I was being filmed and was ordered to turn my phone off and leave it to the side. I have none so don't even ask.

This was for TV, so if Nintendo use my advert I *WILL* have your proof.

Orcarina of time was ****ING AMAZING btw Tye. I wanted to cry at how amazing it really was. The Deku tree never looked so good.

Heres some things guys have asked and I should've have put:




			
				Serk102 said:
			
		

> SO ANYWAYS! How is the commercial set up? What did you actually do in the commercial?
> 
> You are in a commercial of some sort, yes?






			
				Aeri Tyaelaria said:
			
		

> Basically I went into makeup, had a quick makeover (as they do). When that had finished I was taken to a sort of... Pod thing (all white) with a white table, two white chairs, 3 mirrors in front of it (obviously 1way) and a 3DS on the table. Think Big Brother scenario.
> A voice was telling me what to do, so telling me when to make it 3D ETC. I then had to explain what I was seeing/playing/thinking/feeling ETC. loudly. (I was playing the new Street Fighter game coming out, I loved it)
> Afterward I had to put the console down and take the other seat, waiting for someone I had never met to come in and play it while I helped them and instructed them in what to do.
> 
> ...






			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I'm just interested in how the 3D works, it seems like it'd make my mind explode seeing 3D without glasses.
> 
> Does it work similar to normal 3D or is it different somehow?






			
				Aeri Tyaelaria said:
			
		

> Think Holographic cards.
> Putting it in idiot terms. The screen becomes split into 3 different screens. Foreground, Middle and Background. Projected on different layers of the screen in that order it gives the 3D effect.
> It really is something else. I was amazed. The effect is SO amazing I had to blink for my eyes to adjust.







			
				Bidoof said:
			
		

> Can you do some explaining on the 3D slider, if you can? I mean I understand it, but it still confuses me.






			
				Aeri Tyaelaria said:
			
		

> Right ok. On the side of the top screen there is a silver slider. you'll see "3D" on the top of it. When it's down the games will be played in ordinary 2D. As soon as the slider is pushed up to "3D" the game will enter 3D mode instantly (hence I had to blink, it messes with your eyes the sudden change).


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

wtf is your problem?


----------



## Wish (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton said:


> wtf is your problem?


 
You're everyones problem.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton said:


> wtf is your problem?


 
Pardon?


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm just interested in how the 3D works, it seems like it'd make my mind explode seeing 3D without glasses.

Does it work similar to normal 3D or is it different somehow?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> I'm just interested in how the 3D works, it seems like it'd make my mind explode seeing 3D without glasses.
> 
> Does it work similar to normal 3D or is it different somehow?


 
Think Holographic cards.
Putting it in idiot terms. The screen becomes split into 3 different screens. Foreground, Middle and Background. Projected on different layers of the screen in that order it gives the 3D effect. 
It really is something else. I was amazed. The effect is SO amazing I had to blink for my eyes to adjust.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Think Holographic cards.
> Putting it in idiot terms. The screen becomes split into 3 different screens. Foreground, Middle and Background. Projected on different layers of the screen in that order it gives the 3D effect.
> It really is something else. I was amazed. The effect is SO amazing I had to blink for my eyes to adjust.


 
Sounds really strange, sounds like you'd also get a headache if you played with the 3D for too long. I'd have to see it for myself to properly understand I guess.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Sounds really strange, sounds like you'd also get a headache if you played with the 3D for too long. I'd have to see it for myself to properly understand I guess.


 
Yea you easily would. Hence the "30 minute sessions" health and safety warning.
LUCKILY its just a switch beside the screen to turn the 3D on and off, rather than an in-menu setting.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Yea you easily would. Hence the "30 minute sessions" health and safety warning.
> LUCKILY its just a switch beside the screen to turn the 3D on and off, rather than an in-menu setting.


 
I am fine with the Nintendo 3DS, it seems quite awesome.
Just one small thing bothers me...
"Nintendo 3DS + Ocarina of Time 3D + Deadhead = Unbelievably Creepy... "


----------



## bud (Feb 12, 2011)

Everywhere I hear people are amazed by the 3D, so this definitely looks like Nintendo got it done spot on right. Though that's the least of my interests of the 3DS.
They really sound like they're going to pack a lot of punch in this system for features and such. I'm really liking the fact of the improved GPU and sound like they are going to add multi-tasking functionality. That's going to do wonders.
I'm really hoping to see a feature that allows you to see whether other registered friends are online and what they're playing and be able to get in touch via message or even voice communication. Kind of like how XBL or PSN works.

By the way, how were the graphics when playing? Screenshots show some justice, but hearing from one's perspective gives a different side.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 12, 2011)

bud said:


> Everywhere I hear people are amazed by the 3D, so this definitely looks like Nintendo got it done spot on right. Though that's the least of my interests of the 3DS.
> They really sound like they're going to pack a lot of punch in this system for features and such. I'm really liking the fact of the improved GPU and sound like they are going to add multi-tasking functionality. That's going to do wonders.
> I'm really hoping to see a feature that allows you to see whether other registered friends are online and what they're playing and be able to get in touch via message or even voice communication. Kind of like how XBL or PSN works.
> 
> By the way, how were the graphics when playing? Screenshots show some justice, but hearing from one's perspective gives a different side.



I theorize that it may have something like a 3DS Menu similiar to the Wii Menu.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 12, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Sounds really strange, sounds like you'd also get a headache if you played with the 3D for too long. I'd have to see it for myself to properly understand I guess.


 
I thought they put the thing that they put in the lenses for 3D glasses over the screen.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 12, 2011)

0.0 You work for Nintendo? 

(*passes out*)


----------



## bud (Feb 12, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I theorize that it may have something like a 3DS Menu similiar to the Wii Menu.


This is something I hope doesn't happen. I feel so disconnected on the Wii Menu. I have no clue when or what my friends are playing.
This is something Nintendo seems to get wrong quite frequently. They change the things that don't need changing and don't change the things that need changing.
They need to add more in-depth online functionality. We've entered a new age in technology and this new age likes communication.


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

AnimalCrossingcool said:


> 0.0 You work for Nintendo?
> 
> (*passes out*)



No, It's all in her fantasy.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

bud said:


> Everywhere I hear people are amazed by the 3D, so this definitely looks like Nintendo got it done spot on right. Though that's the least of my interests of the 3DS.
> They really sound like they're going to pack a lot of punch in this system for features and such. I'm really liking the fact of the improved GPU and sound like they are going to add multi-tasking functionality. That's going to do wonders.
> I'm really hoping to see a feature that allows you to see whether other registered friends are online and what they're playing and be able to get in touch via message or even voice communication. Kind of like how XBL or PSN works.
> 
> By the way, how were the graphics when playing? Screenshots show some justice, but hearing from one's perspective gives a different side.


 
The graphics brought a tear to my eye. Orcarina of Time has been given Justice alright. <3


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton said:


> No, It's all in her fantasy.


 
I lol'd.
I'm CLEARLY a male, ******.
2, I don't make **** up. I have **** all to prove to people online. All because YOU probably make out you have a mansion and an amazing house etc. I do not.


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I lol'd.
> I'm CLEARLY a male, ******.
> 2, I don't make **** up. I have **** all to prove to people online. All because YOU probably make out you have a mansion and an amazing house etc. I do not.



I wouldn't say "CLEARLY." But wow, you seem upset, you on your period?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton said:


> I wouldn't say "obviously." But wow, you seem upset, you on your period?


 
I said CLEARLY, not Obviously (try to read, its a basic skill in life which gets you far).
And you seem like a ****** who thinks he's cool, you from elementry?


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I said CLEARLY, not Obviously (try to read, its a basic skill in life which gets you far).
> And you seem like a ****** who thinks he's cool, you from elementry?


 
I think you need to push your tampon up a little more.


----------



## Zachary (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton, get the **** out of here. This guy may not work for Nintendo, but whatever.


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

Zachary said:


> Thornton, get the **** out of here. This guy may not work for Nintendo, but whatever.



I think you meant to say "this girl."


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton said:


> I think you need to push your tampon up a little more.


 
U so funny! Y SO FUNNY BRO?

Dude seriously. You should stop listening to your mum. You're not cool.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton said:


> I think you meant to say "this girl."


 
I am laughing in real life TO badly. Read my signiture. Absorb it, then relise how immature *YOU* look right now


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> U so funny! Y SO FUNNY BRO?
> 
> Dude seriously. You should stop listening to your mum. You're not cool.



I'm sorry, oh mighty one. I envy you SOOOOOOOOO mcuh! I mean you worked for Nintendo and played the 3DS! I mean OMG!!!! Ur liek so amazing! I WANT TO BE YOu!!!!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton said:


> I'm sorry, oh mighty one. I envy you SOOOOOOOOO mcuh! I mean you worked for Nintendo and played the 3DS! I mean OMG!!!! Ur liek so amazing! I WANT TO BE YOu!!!!


 
Lol~ Immaturity gets worse.

You THINK I want people to say that? I'm not bragging or boasting. I'm sharing my experience. I'm telling my friends on a website I have had a success in life, another one to add to my others. One which, ok EVERYONE here would kill for. 

I am telling them *FIRST-HAND* my experiences, rather than linking an article.

Maybe if you grew up a _little_ you'd relise how immature you've just made yourself look.


----------



## bud (Feb 12, 2011)

Troll is a troll.

Look Thornton, take your childish behaviours somewhere else. If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all. Stop being such an obtuse cretin.


----------



## bud (Feb 12, 2011)

Laggy internet ftw


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Lol~ Immaturity gets worse.
> 
> You THINK I want people to say that? I'm not bragging or boasting. I'm sharing my experience. I'm telling my friends on a website I have had a success in life, another one to add to my others. One which, ok EVERYONE here would kill for.
> 
> ...



I think your avatar and signature already show how immature you really are.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

bud said:


> Troll is a troll.
> 
> Look Thornton, take your childish behaviours somewhere else. If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all. Stop being such an obtuse cretin.


 
Hes not a troll or an obtuse cretin.

Both require intelligence, people who support them, a factor of hilarity and originality. Things he lacks.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton said:


> I think your avatar and signature already show how immature you really are.


 
My avatar is Caim from drakengard...

and my Signiture is Panty from Panty, Stocking and Garterbelt...

I REALLY do not see how my avatar and signiture being characters from 15+ Anime and Games is immature...

Your logic is both flawed and confusing.


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm talking about all this boasting you've been doing about how Nintendo loves you or something. I mean really, no one gives a damn.


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm really happy that you're doing good with your job, and get all these benefits to boot! Just don't forget us little people when you become a star. =P


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton said:


> I'm talking about all this boasting you've been doing about how Nintendo loves you or something. I mean really, no one gives a damn.


 
No heres the thing.

YOU don't give a damn. And frankly, why the **** do I care what YOU think?
Other people here are quite happy for me and interested in the experiences I am going through. 
If you're so mature (which you're clearly not) you'd of just left it like the mature members who dislike it have.
Funny thing is. Your the first person to complain I am 'bragging'. I admit my 'NINTENDO LOVES ME' was a little braggy, but being picked by Nintendo to do adverts is a certain brag point.

:l now, are you going to be actually mature and drop it, or do you continue untill I rip and troll the hell out of you?


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> No heres the thing.
> 
> YOU don't give a damn. And frankly, why the **** do I care what YOU think?
> Other people here are quite happy for me and interested in the experiences I am going through.
> ...



LOL. And your TRUE maturity finally shows


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 12, 2011)

Fights over maturity when both sides are being equally immature amuse me.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton said:


> LOL. And your TRUE maturity finally shows


 
> > By me talking it out, proving why you are wrong and then giving you the option of stopping?

............

That really IS fail logic.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Think Holographic cards.
> Putting it in idiot terms. The screen becomes split into 3 different screens. Foreground, Middle and Background. Projected on different layers of the screen in that order it gives the 3D effect.
> It really is something else. I was amazed. The effect is SO amazing I had to blink for my eyes to adjust.



Yeah - I expected something like a Holographic card, I saw a Video on it yesterday, and they did some editing to make the top screen on the 3DS to look 3D and it looked like a holographic card, but thanks for making this more clearer.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Fights over maturity when both sides are being equally immature amuse me.


 
I love you just as much Jas0n


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Yeah - I expected something like a Holographic card, I saw a Video on it yesterday, and they did some editing to make the top screen on the 3DS to look 3D and it looked like a holographic card, but thanks for making this more clearer.


 
It's cool. To be honest I was amazed by how quick and amazing it really is. You'll be blown away first time.


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I love you just as much Jas0n



...And it all goes down hill from here. Nice try though at the beginning. I think you had us all fooled.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> It's cool. To be honest I was amazed by how quick and amazing it really is. You'll be blown away first time.


 
Can you do some explaining on the 3D slider, if you can? I mean I understand it, but it still confuses me.


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 12, 2011)

SO ANYWAYS! How is the commercial set up? What did you actually do in the commercial?

You are in a commercial of some sort, yes?


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> SO ANYWAYS! How is the commercial set up? What did you actually do in the commercial?
> 
> You are in a commercial of some sort, yes?


 
Lol <3


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 12, 2011)

I completely believe Aeri Tyaelaria because I told him to get me information without leaving any details and he told me.
I also asked him to give me a full comparison on both colours and he did.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I completely believe Aeri Tyaelaria because I told him to get me information without leaving any details and he told me.
> I also asked him to give me a full comparison on both colours and he did.


 
I believe him, too. Nobody would lie about stuff like this. (like Medic saying he had cancer...)


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I completely believe Aeri Tyaelaria because I told him to get me information without leaving any details and he told me.
> I also asked him to give me a full comparison on both colours and he did.



Comparison on colors? Wow, that must be so hard to do without actually seeing the 3DS! I mean, it's not like there would be any pictures of it or anything. How much did you pay her to get you this information? Word on the street is that you have little ka-ching.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Can you do some explaining on the 3D slider, if you can? I mean I understand it, but it still confuses me.


 
Right ok. On the side of the top screen there is a silver slider. you'll see "3D" on the top of it. When it's down the games will be played in ordinary 2D. As soon as the slider is pushed up to "3D" the game will enter 3D mode instantly (hence I had to blink, it messes with your eyes the sudden change). If you want me to explain better you can add me on MSN.



Serk102 said:


> SO ANYWAYS! How is the commercial set up? What did you actually do in the commercial?
> 
> You are in a commercial of some sort, yes?


 
Basically I went into makeup, had a quick makeover (as they do). When that had finished I was taken to a sort of... Pod thing (all white) with a white table, two white chairs, 3 mirrors in front of it (obviously 1way) and a 3DS on the table. Think Big Brother scenario.
A voice was telling me what to do, so telling me when to make it 3D ETC. I then had to explain what I was seeing/playing/thinking/feeling ETC. loudly. (I was playing the new Street Fighter game coming out, I loved it)
Afterward I had to put the console down and take the other seat, waiting for someone I had never met to come in and play it while I helped them and instructed them in what to do. 

After this I was given a break.

I was then placed into another studio, with proper camera crew. I was Micced up and placed in the small filming bit, had two camera pointed at me as I sat at yet another white table, with a white chair and another 3DS (this one was black, the last was blue. IMO the blue looks SO much cooler if you want advice on which one to get for looks), this time I was playing Orcarina of Time, the version coming out later this year. This time I was also interviewed by a games journalist who asked me questions like "Have you played the original? What do you think of the graphics?" etc.

After that (it was quick given I summed up the game quite quickly in a very good way). I signed some forms so I will get paid if they use it on TV and I got a free GAME card (?10) and a Luigi Plushie.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Right ok. On the side of the top screen there is a silver slider. you'll see "3D" on the top of it. When it's down the games will be played in ordinary 2D. As soon as the slider is pushed up to "3D" the game will enter 3D mode instantly (hence I had to blink, it messes with your eyes the sudden change). If you want me to explain better you can add me on MSN.


 
Could you PM me, instead?


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton said:


> Comparison on colors? Wow, that must be so hard to do without actually seeing the 3DS! I mean, it's not like there would be any pictures of it or anything. How much did you pay her to get you this information? Word on the street is that you have little ka-ching.


 
She is a guy.


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds VERY cool. Although I'm still split between buying this and a PSP2.


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmmm, maybe she had a sex change?

By the way, has anyone seen BasonJurrows around here?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Could you PM me, instead?


 
I can't REALLY sum it up any better without talking with my voice.

ALSO I've posted the bigger questions on the front for you guys.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton said:


> Hmmm, maybe she had a sex change?
> 
> By the way, has anyone seen BasonJurrows around here?


 
If you're trying to troll, you're failing.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> If you're trying to troll, you're failing.


 
I told it that 20 posts ago. Still didn't listen


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> If you're trying to troll, you're failing.


 
I'm not trolling, never have trolled, never will. It's just silly and immature.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

I pre ordered my 3DS yesterday... Didn't get one of those sexy pieces of paper...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I pre ordered my 3DS yesterday... Didn't get one of those sexy pieces of paper...


 
Get Cobalt blue. Its shiny as hell and SO cool ~


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 12, 2011)

Eh, there are no release games that really wow me(street fighter gets the closest) so I'm not going to buy one right off the bat, but I have a feeling that I'll get one eventually.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Get Cobalt blue. Its shiny as hell and SO cool ~


 
I gots it in Black. I didn't like the look of the blue one :\


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I gots it in Black. I didn't like the look of the blue one :\


 
Black one looked way to plain for me. Looks like the DSi in black


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

I prefer then when they look plain


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I prefer then when they look plain


 
Ah. I see o o


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm still sad there's not a white 3DS, if I ever plan on getting one I'll have to break my tradition of white Nintendo products.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> I'm still sad there's not a white 3DS, if I ever plan on getting one I'll have to break my tradition of white Nintendo products.


 
My DS lite is white. But only because I was like 12 when I got it, and my brother was like "OMG GET A WHITE ONE THEN WE WILL HAVE ALL COLORS" Since my cousins had a pink and blue one, he had a black one. White shows all dirty marks, though :\


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> My DS lite is white. But only because I was like 12 when I got it, and my brother was like "OMG GET A WHITE ONE THEN WE WILL HAVE ALL COLORS" Since my cousins had a pink and blue one, he had a black one. White shows all dirty marks, though :\


 
It shows a lot less than a Black Nintendo DS, Fingerprints show up everywhere on that.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Black is better than White. (not being racist)


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Black is better than White. (not being racist)


 
Take Pok?mon for example. I'm getting Black since I want the Pok?mon exclusive to Black


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Take Pok?mon for example. I'm getting Black since I want the Pok?mon exclusive to Black


 
And I want the one exclusive to White.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Take Pok?mon for example. I'm getting Black since I want the Pok?mon exclusive to Black



Which means I should be getting Reshiram and Zekrom.
Awesome.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Which means I should be getting Reshiram and Zekrom.
> Awesome.


 
......

*Note to self* Get Jason a top hat, a monocle, a tux and a grey moustache...He'll be the monopoly guy then


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm only getting black because I have Japanese White.


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 12, 2011)

I think that grey is better than both black and white.


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

White is better than black. (Being racist)


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> I think that grey is better than both black and white.


 
Definitely not. Black is better.. but only because every single piece of clothing I own is black...


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Definitely not. Black is better.. but only because every single piece of clothing I own is black...


 
Lol but grey is so plain and boring, don't you want to be plain and boring?


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

I just said I wanted it to be plain  Not boring... 

And black is sexy


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

White power!


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

You know what I've really been hating about the 3DS... When I went to the city yesterday to Pre-Order it. Every store I went to - when ever I asked for the price the first thing everyone said was "You don't need to wear glasses" 

i'm not dumb God Damn it!


----------



## bud (Feb 12, 2011)

@Bidoof: lol I can see how that could get annoying XD

I'm probably going to hold off on buying the 3DS. I actually have three reasons for doing so:
1. I'm waiting for more colours. They showed a Red one at the beginning and I really want that one more.
2. Portal 2 is coming out this April and I want to get the Xbox 360 and PC version.
3. I'm planning to set myself up for Japanese imports on the PS2.

Besides, the 3DS isn't going anywhere, so I think I can wait.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Well - atleast it's safe to say this isn't going to turn out like the Virtual Boy or whatever Nintendo's fail 3D product form ages ago was.


----------



## bud (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah it was the Virtual Boy. Boy that thing sucked.

Though I have high hopes for the 3DS. I know it will do exceptionally well. They've basically created the affordable 3D gaming experience. This is a very inviting aspect to developers.
I've actually heard they're developing 3DTV's now that need no glasses. I somehow feel Nintendo somewhat inspired that movement.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 13, 2011)

bud said:


> Yeah it was the Virtual Boy. Boy that thing sucked.
> 
> Though I have high hopes for the 3DS. I know it will do exceptionally well. They've basically created the affordable 3D gaming experience. This is a very inviting aspect to developers.
> I've actually heard they're developing 3DTV's now that need no glasses. I somehow feel Nintendo somewhat inspired that movement.


 
I have a 3D tv, but you have to have glasses for it.
also, gamestop has been going crazy with preorders recently on the 3DS, literally a days worth of people coming in only to preorder one, so I think people are pretty impressed.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 13, 2011)

Prof Gallows said:


> I have a 3D tv, but you have to have glasses for it.
> also, gamestop has been going crazy with preorders recently on the 3DS, literally a days worth of people coming in only to preorder one, so I think people are pretty impressed.


 
I can see why Prof.
I wanted to pre-order one. But I have no money and I want to get an Xbox 360 Elite, CoD, controllers for it, Xbox Live etc.


----------



## bud (Feb 13, 2011)

I want to preorder one as well, but my money is reserved to buy a few other things before I get to this. This could be good because I can wait and see what more the 3DS will have to offer when E3 rolls around.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 13, 2011)

bud said:


> I want to preorder one as well, but my money is reserved to buy a few other things before I get to this. This could be good because I can wait and see what more the 3DS will have to offer when E3 rolls around.


 
I found it funny when I  got home my mum said "SO, DID THEY GIVE YOU ONE FOR DOING THE JOB?"

I just stood there STARING at her like 'Yea, their REALLY going to give me a ?200+ console which isn't out for over a month'


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 13, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I found it funny when I  got home my mum said "SO, DID THEY GIVE YOU ONE FOR DOING THE JOB?"
> 
> I just stood there STARING at her like 'Yea, their REALLY going to give me a ?200+ console which isn't out for over a month'


 
They should of give you one Aeri Tyaelaria.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 13, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Orcarina of time


 oh god i lold


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 13, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> They should of give you one Aeri Tyaelaria.


 
If I got one I'd of made a video by now for you lot (I'm gunna make one tommorow for Bidoof because he wants to know how the slider works). Though it'll be a low Res webcam deal.



Psychonaut said:


> oh god i lold



Huh?


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> If I got one I'd of made a video by now for you lot (I'm gunna make one tommorow for Bidoof because he wants to know how the slider works). Though it'll be a low Res webcam deal.


 
I get how the slider works, It just confuses me :S


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 13, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> If I got one I'd of made a video by now for you lot (I'm gunna make one tommorow for Bidoof because he wants to know how the slider works). Though it'll be a low Res webcam deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?


 
You said Orcarina, an orca is a whale, I guess Psychonaut imagined a whale in a ballerina outfit, or atleast I did.

It's Ocarina.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 13, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> You said Orcarina, an orca is a whale, I guess Psychonaut imaged a whale in a ballerina outfit, or atleast I did.
> 
> It's Ocarina.


 
LOL
I see I see xD
Btw nice joke xD


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 14, 2011)

i was looking at orc, but yeah, orcarina makes more sense.
if it was meant to make sense.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 15, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i was looking at orc, but yeah, orcarina makes more sense.
> if it was meant to make sense.


 
Lol it's the Orc version of LoZ. Where Clunk is an orc trying desperatly to fight off the dark lord Goblindorf and rescue the Orc princess Zalduh.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I can see why Prof.
> I wanted to pre-order one. But I have no money and I want to get an Xbox 360 Elite, CoD, controllers for it, Xbox Live etc.


 :/
brand new handheld system with a bunch of awesome looking launch titles
old but current system that will likely last another 2 years, tops, + online subscription, + extra controllers

bro, i can't speak for you/your planning (if you're going to get the updated model of the 3ds in a year or two), but i have to question this decision at least a little bit.  CoD may be fun, but couldn't you.. y'know.. play one of the slightly older games on a system you already own?  from what i've heard, they're all about the same..


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 15, 2011)

I have my reasons. Mainly that Ok, the 3DS is good, but I don't want to get it yet.

Plus the Xbox 360 means I can play with my classmates and other online friends on a console (since my class is made up of Xbox + Playstation lovers and my friends all play Xbox 360 or Playstation, only a few play nintendo and if they do they don't have a wifi which works on the DS like me).


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 15, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> :/
> brand new handheld system with a bunch of awesome looking launch titles
> old but current system that will likely last another 2 years, tops, + online subscription, + extra controllers
> 
> bro, i can't speak for you/your planning (if you're going to get the updated model of the 3ds in a year or two), but i have to question this decision at least a little bit.  CoD may be fun, but couldn't you.. y'know.. play one of the slightly older games on a system you already own?  from what i've heard, they're all about the same..


 
I can't stand Call of Duty, but I don't agree with you otherwise.  9 times out of 10, I say go with the platform that already has an established library of great games...


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 15, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> I can't stand Call of Duty, but I don't agree with you otherwise.  9 times out of 10, I say go with the platform that already has an established library of great games...


 right, and i don't know enough about the 360 to take anything away from it's library.. but the 3ds seems to already have at least 5 good games in the works, which is more than surprising imo.

i just don't see the point in buying a 360 _now_ when i have a funny feeling there'll be a new one right around the corner.
nothing's been announced, i know.. it's just been quite a while since the last gen of home consoles came out.. i'm expecting microsoft to release some info or something.  i dunno.  is this really as good as consoles can get?


----------



## Brad (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm planning on buying a PS3 and knowing my luck the second I get home and check Youtube, IGN(orant) will be like:
"WOAH LOOK AT THIS EPIC NEW PLAYSTATION, IT'S GOT A HOLODECK AND EVERYTHING!!! ONLY 5 BAGILLION DOLLARS!".
I just have that funny feeling.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 15, 2011)

Brad said:


> I'm planning on buying a PS3 and knowing my luck the second I get home and check Youtube, IGN(orant) will be like:
> "WOAH LOOK AT THIS EPIC NEW PLAYSTATION, IT'S GOT A HOLODECK AND EVERYTHING!!! ONLY 5 BAGILLION DOLLARS!".
> I just have that funny feeling.


 
My dad would give his left testicle for one of thoose. He doesn't stop talking about wanting a Holodeck-type Video games console within his lifetime . w.


----------



## Callie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm trying to decide if I should reserve a 3DS at gamestop, or go to the midnight launch and get one at Nintendo World (I'm assuming they'll have one). If I do the later, I'm wondering if they'll run out of consoles, or run out of the color I want.


----------



## Fontana (Feb 21, 2011)

I played one too recently, and am impressed. I played OoT, Kid Icarus, Pilotwings and Street Fighter. I also got to try out Face Raiders and the AR cards and used the 3D camera to take a few pictures and they turned out really well.


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2011)

Fontana said:


> I played one too recently, and am impressed. I played OoT, Kid Icarus, Pilotwings and Street Fighter. I also got to try out Face Raiders and the AR cards and used the 3D camera to take a few pictures and they turned out really well.


 
OMG WAS IT AT WESTFIELD PARAMATTA!!!????


----------



## Fontana (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, lol. You close to it?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 21, 2011)

Fontana said:


> Yeah, lol. You close to it?


 
He wanted to go > o>


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2011)

Fontana said:


> Yeah, lol. You close to it?


 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?57318-You-serious..!

Grr I envy you!!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 24, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?57318-You-serious..!
> 
> Grr I envy you!!


 
-pets- Sorry you didn't go dude.


----------



## SodaDog (Mar 11, 2011)

seen the advert on TV! a pretty good one!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

ToontownLeroy said:


> seen the advert on TV! a pretty good one!


 
From what I here I didn't make the cut. So no money for me :c


----------



## Cloro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> From what I here I didn't make the cut. So no money for me :c


 
AHAHAHAHAHA! You are a failure! Who's the idiot now! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Cloro said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA! You are a failure! Who's the idiot now! HAHAHAHAHA


 
You since you're the stalker who follows my threads trying desperatly to troll me.


----------

